# user-only ipfw rules



## MRAmbiguity (Nov 8, 2010)

is it possible to limit users on the machine to only use ipv6 for outgoing connections and block all ipv4 outgoing traffic for the user, and not root?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes.... add *uid username* to block rules


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2010)

or *gid groupname*


----------

